# Lamp with Cardinal



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is the one that I thought was coming out so good it would be my best yet. Now I'm not too sure. I think if I had used gray instead of blue in the background the red of the cardinal and the bow would show up better. So it is what it is. I'm still happy with it. Please give your honest critique. I can handle it, in fact I appreciate criticism so that I can improve on the next one.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking at this photo it looks like the wreath is too small. The thing is when I look at it on the wall it isn't. I think it's the photo and the way I was taking it. I was taking it point the camera down and like when you photo a dog doing that you get a gigantic nose and a tiny body. I'll try to get a better photo.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I took a bunch of photos and they all are pretty much the same. I'm thinking the wreath actually is smaller than it should be. Anyway folks I would appreciate an honest critique.:surprise:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

You better throw that one away. I'll send you my address so I can discard it for you

Sorry, I've got nothing. I really like winter scenes and this is another fine job in my humble opinion.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, here's some real criticism. Looks like the glow of the light could be feathered out a little more. The bird could use a little more detail. I like the wreath just as it is.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I would just add a bit of detail on the bird, but I like it anyway :3


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Birds are not one of my strong points. I've done a few but none have come out really great. Thanks for the critique and the compliments FanKi and Dick.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am with Dick here. The lamplight stops too abruptly and the bird needs detail. I think the wreath is great. The blue in the background works and the trees are nicely detailed.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan. I appreciate honest critiques. It helps me to see what other's see and helps me to improve.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I like how the cardinal is just being cute there


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Now you're just showing off your knowledge of birds.


----------

